# Sofitel Centara Grand Resort and Villas



## Veronica Mc (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi

Has anyone visited the above hotel?.... We are coming Hua Hin Oct for 6 months or so, but are looking to stay in a hotel for the 1st week, heard lots of great comments about this hotel, unfortunatly we have just found out there will be works at the Hotel in Oct, so a little concerned, Has anyone heard of similar hotels of same standard in same area? Any help appreciated.

Cheers Veronica.


----------

